# Reconditioned Vexilar



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Anyone ever buy one through the manufacturer? Just wondering of the cost savings would be worth it for a FL-8 or FL-18? Any thoughts?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on how much of a savings you will get and how does the reconditioned guarantee compare with the new unit's? If you are only saving 10 to 20% I would go new.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Does Recondition Mean Its Like New Again?not To Me!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I know this is a little diffrent from the vex, but i bought a reconditioned aqua-vu last winter to take icefishing. It works perfectly. It's an old original model. The big box, bulky one. Its just a pain to transport on my sled with all the other stuff. But anyway, about the vex. Check out the warrenty, get it early and try it out. And if you dont like it, return it and go for the new unit. Take it out 1/2 dz times before the warrenty is up and see what you got. Oh yeah, i saved $120. on my aqua-vu.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

between $40 and $80+ dollars in savings, depending on the unit w/ a two year warranty. Not a bad deal I would think? I was hoping someone had done this before to give me their experience on it.

I'm sure I'll just pony up the cash for a new one! Thanks fellas!


----------

